# bin wieder da - öffentliche Umfrage



## sps-concept (7 Februar 2007)

*bin wieder da*

Manche werdens ja schon gemerkt haben.. ich bin wieder da. Es gab viel Kritik dass die meisten Beiträge Werbesendungen waren. Mich würde es interessieren wie das andere sehen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Manche werdens ja schon gemerkt haben.. ich bin wieder da. Es gab viel Kritik dass die meisten Beiträge Werbesendungen waren. Mich würde es interessieren wie das andere sehen.



Hallo André, ich find es echt gut, das du dir darüber Gedanken machst.

Aber wäre es nicht noch richtiger gewesen, diese Frage zu stellen, _bevor _du ca. 100 deiner (Werbe)beiträge gelöscht hast ?


----------



## Seppl (7 Februar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin wieder da.


 
ich schließe mich der Frage von ug an, warum zuerst eine dreistellige Anzahl von Beiträgen löschen und dann eine scheinheilige Umfrage starten?

Schade dass die Umfrage anonym ist. Mich würde schon interessieren, mit welchen Deinen weiteren Usern 2 ... n Du selbst auf die 0 geklickt hast - was ja fern jeder Realität ist. 

Es zeigt sich mal wieder, dass mancher Mensch nicht lernfähig ist und sein Image weiter mit grobem Sand poliert.

Seppl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> nochmal ne öffnentliche Umfrage.
> MfG
> André Räppel



BITTE NICHT!

Ist schon OK so, wie es läuft !

Muss nicht noch eine Umfrage geben...

P.S.
Hast du hier schon abgestimmt ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ist vielleicht dein Niveau - meins nicht! Hier ist das SPS-Forum




Was hab ich dir denn getan, dass du schon wieder auf mir rumhackst ?


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

Seppl schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich mal wieder, dass mancher Mensch nicht lernfähig ist und sein Image weiter mit grobem Sand poliert.


 

dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
habe zumindest bisher sehr viel von dir gehalten, aber was du gerade abziehst ist nicht gut...

ich hätte gerne den alten andre wieder.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo André,



sps-concept schrieb:


> - will mir ja die Quote mit den Werbesendungen hier nicht versauen.
> 
> MfG
> André Räppel



Wohl wissend, das ich keine vernünftige Antwort von dir bekomme, dennoch eine bescheidene Frage:

Wenn du wissen willst, wieviel Werbung du hier im Forum plaziert hast, warum zählts du dann nicht einfach deine entsprechenden Beiträge ? 
Bitte auch die gelöschten (1059-973) mit berücksichtigen !

Dann weist du es genau!

Aber das wirst du wohl nicht tun, weil das Ergebniss nicht in deinem Sinne läge. 
Oder weil es zu viel Mühe wäre, Werbebeiträge unverfänglich umtzutexten und dann zu zählen...

Deine Abstimmung kannst du dann lauten lassen "Wer hat mich lieb?".


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

Es ist so traurig hier  

Mein Vorschlag: Ein neues Forum erstellen bzw. gleich den SV ändern, so wie das für den S7 C Compiler, Zugang nur für bestimmte Personen. 

Jeder der sich hier dafür qualifiziert, bekommt den Zugang frei geschaltet. Somit hätten wir die *normalen* User besser geschützt und es wird wieder seriöser hier.

pt


----------



## RaiKa (8 Februar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Es ist so traurig hier
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Ein neues Forum erstellen bzw. gleich den SV ändern, so wie das für den S7 C Compiler, Zugang nur für bestimmte Personen.
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
Ich glaube dieser Beitrag trifft genau das, was der normale User des Forums empfindet.

Gruß
raika


----------



## OHGN (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> habe zumindest bisher sehr viel von dir gehalten, aber was du gerade abziehst ist nicht gut...
> 
> ich hätte gerne den alten andre wieder.


Irgendwie findet hier eine Verdrehung der Tatsachen statt.
sps-concept versucht durch diese Umfrage doch nur die allgemeine Meinung zum Thema "zu viel Werbung"
herauszufinden. Das wird ihm nun wieder zum Vorwurf gemacht. 
Und zwar genau von den Leuten, die ihm das "Zuviel" an Werbung vorgeworfen haben.
Es wird ihm also keine Möglichkeit eingeräumt, sich hier in irgendeiner Form zu rechtfertigen.

Es ist absolut hirnrissig, sich über Werbung in der Rubrik "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" zu mokieren.
Dabei es doch so einfach: Wenn ich keine Werbung lesen möchte, meide ich die Rubrik "Werbung".
Wenn ich Werbung lesen möchte, die eines einzelnen Nutzers aber nicht, dann lese ich diesen Beitrag eben nicht.
Wo liegt nun das Problem???

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> sps-concept versucht durch diese Umfrage doch nur die allgemeine Meinung zum Thema "zu viel Werbung"
> herauszufinden. Das wird ihm nun wieder zum Vorwurf gemacht.



Wie so oft schreibst du mal wieder Scheiße.

meine weitere Meinung zum Thema kannst du ->hier<- nachlesen.


----------



## OHGN (8 Februar 2007)

@UG
Hieraus kann man eindeutig erkennen, dass es nicht um die reale Anzahl von Werbebeiträgen ging (das weiß Andrè selbst am besten)


sps-concept schrieb:


> Manche werdens ja schon gemerkt haben.. ich bin wieder da. Es gab viel Kritik dass die meisten Beiträge Werbesendungen waren. Mich würde es interessieren wie das andere sehen.


sondern darum wie die User dieses Forums das sehen.
Und das ist der Sinn dieser Umfrage.
.


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

ich finde es gut das er wieder da ist.
ich habe ihn letztens etwas angepist wegen der vielen links in seiner signatur in der er jedes tool einzeln mindestens einmal verlinkt hat.

so wie das jetzt ist halte ich das für besser, auch für ihn.

wenn andre die signatur so lässt wie sie ist und so weiter macht wie er von früh an schon hier war - hilfbereit und kompetent - dann können wir den ganzen bockmist hier löschen und uns alle wieder lieb haben.

was er im bereich "werbung und proktneuheiten" anstellt sollte seine sache sein. dort darf jeder werbung machen, dazu ist der bereich da. es muss dort auch niemand beiträge lesen. alle die seine tools nicht interessieren (da gehöre ich ehrlichgesagt auch dazu) sollen die beiträge einfach meinden und ihn deswegen nicht doof anmachen.

@andre
diese umfrage hier ist meiner meinung anch bullshit.
ich denke das keiner hier im forum will das du einen abgang machst.
(den würdest du ja sowieso nicht machen - stichwort "stasi"  )

wenn du nix dagegen hast enferne ich das zeug und wir machen weiter wie früher...

ok?


@ug
vielleicht ändert der herr auch seine signatur ab um ebenfalls seinen "guten willen" zu zeigen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @ug
> vielleicht ändert der herr auch seine signatur ab um ebenfalls seinen "guten willen" zu zeigen.



Klar, ich bin "Mr. GoodWill" in Person !

Und für dich tu ich es besonders gerne, weil ich dich so lieb habe :s15: .


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

@Markus
wird Zeit das du Papa wirst


----------



## zotos (8 Februar 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist absolut hirnrissig, sich über Werbung in der Rubrik "Werbung und Produktneuheiten" zu mokieren.
> Dabei es doch so einfach: Wenn ich keine Werbung lesen möchte, meide ich die Rubrik "Werbung".
> Wenn ich Werbung lesen möchte, die eines einzelnen Nutzers aber nicht, dann lese ich diesen Beitrag eben nicht.
> ...



In der gefakten Lobhudelei! Die Du hier abziehst ;o)


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

ich denke ..... ( also bin ich  )
*haltet doch mal den ball flach.*

sps-concept hat seine werbung fast ausschlieslich im bereich 'werbung...' veröffentlicht. (soweit ich mich erinnern kann). und dafür ist dieser bereich ja wohl da. *oder?*
korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege. ich lese hier ne menge beiträge und das alzheimer ist in meinem alter schon recht fortgeschritten, 

ich bin froh, dass andre wieder mitmischt.
*er hat auch viele gute beiträge geleistet.*
*das solltet ihr nicht vergessen !*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Februar 2007)

Hallo André,



sps-concept schrieb:


> Manche werdens ja schon gemerkt haben.. ich bin wieder da....


..ich bin erstmal wieder weg..ich bin wieder da..?

Deine Werbung hat mich persönlich nie gestört. Von daher möchte ich auch keine Schätzung zu irgendwelchen Prozentwerten abgeben.

Den Trubel, den du wegen deiner einer hier inszinierst, geht mir allerdings mächtig auf den Sack. Warum glaubst du, ist das so wichtig, ob du nun hier bist oder nicht? Wenn das nun jeder machen würde?

Ich hoffe, du verstehst das nicht gleich wieder falsch. Natürlich freue ich mich dass du wieder (offiziell) hier bist :-D .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ..ich bin erstmal wieder weg..ich bin wieder da..?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Es ist wahrscheinlich nur gegangen, damit er wiederkommen konnte.

Sowas gibts.

Ich glaub, dass nennt man das "Borderliner - Syndrom" oder so ähnlich....
Er nimmt sich so wichtig, weil es sonst keiner tut...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Februar 2007)

Hallo UG,

gute Moderation! Aber bitte in Zukunft Zitate lückenlos wiedergeben oder Lücken im Zitat unmissverständlich kennzeichnen! Ansonsten könnte der Inhalt falsch verstanden werden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 Februar 2007)

> ..ich bin erstmal wieder weg..ich bin wieder da..?
> 
> Deine Werbung hat mich persönlich nie gestört. Von daher möchte ich auch keine Schätzung zu irgendwelchen Prozentwerten abgeben.
> 
> ...


 

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 

Schön wenn alle wieder da sind (die mal weg waren) und die Sticheleien dann aufhören.

Robert


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo UG,
> 
> gute Moderation! Aber bitte in Zukunft Zitate lückenlos wiedergeben oder Lücken im Zitat unmissverständlich kennzeichnen! Ansonsten könnte der Inhalt falsch verstanden werden.
> 
> ...



He, ich habe dein Zitat _Lückenlos _wiedergegeben !  (... eben noch schnell eingefügt)

Nur die überflüssige Relativierung hab ich nicht weiter zitiert, da diese zum Verständniss deiner Aussage nicht notwendig war.
Deine Gruß hab ich wohl versehentlich stehenlassen.

Und oben Links kann man im QUOTE immer zum Originaltext springen.


----------

